# Guess The Nitrate Level



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an overstocked 10g with 14 neon tetra, 5 black neon tetras, 5 zebra danios, 3 black skirt tetras, 1 albino cory catfish and one unknown fish. been lazy for the past few weeks and it hasn't received a water change for about a month, only top offs. the tank is planted with some anubias, crypt, java fern, dwarf sag. and some unknown plants I got. it has a 15W T8 bulb and a crappy whisper HOB that came with the 10g as a package from petco, i haven't cleaned the filter for about a month as well. feed once or twice daily with flakes, good amount so all the fish gets plenty food.
plants are growing and fish are showing good color, active and eating well, no sign of sickness from what I can see.

so what do you think the nitrate level is? let's hear your guess.

here's a picture of the tank so you get an idea what it looks like









I'll do a water test by the end of the week and post the number.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i said fish should be dead by now just cuz its a option lol but in reality i say in the 35 range because you have some plants to keep it tame but they have to be high.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

10. Maybe 15


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Bruner already said 10 so I will say 15ppm.

Bruner you theif.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

since someone voted for the worst and I'll vote for the best just to balance thing out a bit, 5ppm lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lmao lol can i get a 5 someone say 5?....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha jp beat you to it also. Lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a nice little baby sit tank you have there jp.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks bruner, my son loves to look at the snails


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I like watchn the neons.lol


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm gonna guess 10ppm for the very fact i cant see a spot of algae in there lol.

Now my P tank on the other hand has been neglected far too long(yes i know im bad) and its got Nitrate levels of 100+ lol
Java ferns look great and P got strong colors, but the algae is just blooming like mad.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ive had really high nitrates before and no algae 100+ is a bit extreme though


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ima say 21.354


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i hope i dont endup eating crow on this lol but if i do all i have to say is "behold the powers of a planted tank" but something tells me im still right







we will findout soon though.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

just few more days


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ohh this is fun,

I voted 20.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I voted 20ppm though i wouldnt be supriesd if it was less. Once you've had bioloads like p's or other large fish little tetras are nothing.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i think yall just like the number 20 lol good thing the suspense is ending soon and we will have results lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Too bad we didn't pool a $$$ & winner takes all or split with winning guesses.or T-shirt that RARER than loose piranha teeth.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok fellows, here are the numbers I just tested

Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm

Nitrate 40ppm

Too bad we didn't pool some $$ cuz no one guessed it right and HOUSE takes it all, lol j/k

I just gave two heavy feeding today, last one was just few hrs before the test so not sure if that has anything to do with the high nitrate reading.
at least it tells me one thing, time for a water change, lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

my guess was 35 so technically thats 40!!! so i win!!! house does not take all!!!! lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

there's no rounding up, lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

aha ha ha lets consult the judges!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa wins.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

don't mess with me cuz I might oversleep tomorrow, lol j/k actually you did have the closest guess.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

NOOOO!!!!!! if you oversleep imma kill a baby and eat it.

a baby pizza lol ahahah but really dont oversleep or ill have a heart attack and never post again


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Jp I will send you my address just incase he gives you any trouble before morning.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Jp I will send you my address just incase he gives you any trouble before morning.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Be nice.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny, don't just send me your address, send me $$$$ too


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Well that was fun


----------

